# Chelsey's Cozies - hammocks, tubes, cubes, and more!



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I figured I should probably make a full-fledged post about my hammocks, since quite a few RatForum members have ordered! 

[align=center] [/align]

You can visit my website at ChelseysCozies.com, and you can see previous orders and hammock examples here. I primarily take PayPal, but am willing to accept other forms of payment - just ask. To place an order, email me ([email protected]) or PM me! 

*Fabrics are in this album.*

All orders within the US are sent via USPS Priority, which only takes 2-3 days to arrive. I also provide all customers with a complimentary tracking number for their order  If hanging hooks are needed, just let me know when you order how many you'd like; they're .25 cents each, or $1 for 4.










*Pockets*

Small Pocket Hammock $8.00
Medium Pocket Hammock $9.00
Large Pocket Hammock $11.50
X-Large Pocket Hammock $12.00
XX-Large Pocket Hammock $14.50










*Standard*

Small Standard Hammock $5.00
Medium Standard Hammock $7.00
Large Standard Hammock $9.00
X-Large Standard Hammock $11.00
XX-Large Standard Hammock $12.50

**reversible standards with fabric on both sides and fleece in the middle, are only $1 more!










*Tubes*

Tube Hammock $8.00










*Double-Deckers*

Double-Decker Hammock	$9.00










*Envelopes* - a Chelsey's Cozies original!

Envelope Hammock $9.00










*Cubes*

5" x 5" Cube $12.00
6" x 6" Cube $14.00
7" x 7" Cube $16.00
8" x 8" Cube $17.00
9" x 9" Cube $18.00
10" x 10" Cube $19.00










*Triangles*

Small (9â€ x 9â€ x 9â€) $11.50
Large (12â€ x 12â€ x 12â€) $15.00










*Peek-A-Boo* - a Chelsey's Cozies original!

Small (12" x 12") $12.00
Medium (14" x 14") $14.00
Large (16" x 16") $16.00
X-Large (18" x 18") $18.00
XX-Large (20" x 20") $20.00










*Corners*

Corner Hammock $8.00










*Peek-A-Boo Corner* 

$13.00










*Pocket Corner*

$12.50










*Bonding Pouch*

10" x 12" $10










*Sleepy Sack*

12" x 10" $11










*Patchwork Tube*

Approx. 34" - 36" $18

*FLAT HAMMOCK SIZING*

*Small* 12" x 10" 
*Medium* 15" x 13"
*Large* 17" x 15"
*XL* 19" x 17"
*XXL* 21" x "18

Thanks for looking!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Chelsey's Cozies*

That patchwork tube is still the hottest thing known to man that is inanimate, Chelsey. -dies-


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Chelsey's Cozies*

Maybe you should add this to the "rat merchandise" sticky in general rat topics? So it doesn't vanish into the forum . They look v.good btw.


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Chelsey's Cozies*

These are wonderful!! I'll keep you in mind when I'm ready for some new stuff. Usually I make all my hammocks and things on my own, but I'd love to support you and your wonderful rattie coziness.

-Rozaylia


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Chelsey's Cozies*

It's in there, but it's already kind of buried because of all the other replies  It'd probably be more organized if the moderators were to make individual threads for each person offering merchandise, instead of one big thread that you have to scroll through.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Chelsey's Cozies*

Don't ever post this on Rats Rule. Oh god, the ear-splitting screeches that would be sure to follow of "FIEND! THIEF!! YOU STOLE MY DESIGN!!!"


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Chelsey's Cozies*



Night said:


> It's in there, but it's already kind of buried because of all the other replies  It'd probably be more organized if the moderators were to make individual threads for each person offering merchandise, instead of one big thread that you have to scroll through.


Oops I probably should have checked first lol silly me. Yeah that would be a better idea.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Chelsey's Cozies*

It's been on there for about 2 years, actually


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Chelsey's Cozies*



Night said:


> It's been on there for about 2 years, actually


Seriously? I remember one time when someone posted the simple pocket hammock design, and there was all sorts of wank going on about her stealing Dearpie's original designs. And then later on someone ripping off Wonderrodent. 

Those people take their hammocks 4 srs. :roll:


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Chelsey's Cozies*

I get a kick out of it because what they actually mean is it's their "original idea" on the FORUM. Off the forum, they're basically copying SuperPet, Marshall, ferret hammock makers on eBay, and more. 

When they can show me a patent, I'll stop offering "copies" of what they are making


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Chelsey's Cozies*

I might have to order a cube from you, Chelsey. -considers- even though I already have 5 of your hammocks XD


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Chelsey's Cozies*

Cubes are the creme de la creme of hammocks! They're one of my ratties' favorite styles of hammocks


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Chelsey's Cozies*

really? well now.

My dad would think I was crazy, though. -_-


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Chelsey's Cozies - hammocks, tubes, cubes, and more*

In the words of a wise man, "Parents just don't understand." :lol:


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Chelsey's Cozies - hammocks, tubes, cubes, and more*

No. No they don't. LOL


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Chelsey's Cozies - hammocks, tubes, cubes, envelope*

ok, this may be a silly question but what size hammocks or cubes would you reccomend for 2 regular sized boys? their six month 'birthday' is coming up and i want to get them new hammocks!


----------



## furbaby (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Chelsey's Cozies - hammocks, tubes, cubes, and more*

Wow! I'm impressed. I can't wait to get rats-- I'll be coming to you for accessories.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Chelsey's Cozies - hammocks, tubes, cubes, and more*

Gobo -- as far as a cube goes, I'd opt for 7" cube. Then for regular hammies (ie. standard/pocket), either medium or large


----------



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Chelsey's Cozies - hammocks, tubes, cubes, and more*

Hey, I emailed you about ordering some hammocks, but you never responded. Are you taking any orders right now?


----------



## Veasse (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Chelsey's Cozies - hammocks, tubes, cubes, and more*

beautiful! im going to try to make myself some rattie accessories but if i fail i will order from you for sure


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Chelsey's Cozies - hammocks, tubes, cubes, and more*

I'd definitely recommend ordering from Chelsey's Cozies. The hammocks and stuff are adorable! The shipping is fast and she answered any questions I had very quickly. I'll be buying some more from her again in the future.


----------



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Chelsey's Cozies - hammocks, tubes, cubes, and more*

I would love to order some hammocks from her, but she hasn't replied to any of my messages. Does anyone know if she is away or something?


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Chelsey's Cozies - hammocks, tubes, cubes, and more*

Did you contact her through her website? That's how I got a hold of her.


----------



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Chelsey's Cozies - hammocks, tubes, cubes, and more*

Yes, I did...almost a week ago now. I'm sure she is just busy.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Chelsey's Cozies - hammocks, tubes, cubes, and more*

Try getting ahold of her on Goosemoose.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Is this still running ?


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

her AIM is fagsandboobs if you want to contact her that way. yes, it's STILL running! she isn't away, she's been on AIM.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

I will be ordering a couple hammocks in about a week.


----------

